# Flippinout Scout Slingshot ?



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting a Flippingout Scout slingshot and wondered if anyone has tried them and if you could tell me a bit about them it would also be my first flippin out slingshot i own


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very good shooter. I have several. Universal band attachment with the options of multiple grips. Rock solid and should last a life time. Very accurate.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

+1 on the above. My Scout was my second SS and I think it's a good piece. Sturdy, durable construction, versatile (3 grip options, can be shot vertical or horizontal, takes tubes or bands), the flip clips are great, etc... Overall, pretty hard to argue with.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I live in the uk and i'm not sure of the postage costs but i might get one this week - Cheers


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

You will never get good accuracy if your swapping catties all the time mate. Stick with one youve got until you get good. I think thats the problem your having now


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

its my dad that wants one


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

The new "flip clip" option for attaching bands is great for not-so-nimble aging fingers. A 5/8" forstner bit centered on the Flippinout logo will deepen that recessed area in a manner that is ideal for embedding a tie tack or lapel pin of the correct size to personalize it. This is what I use for gifts for Marines, old and young. Some in Afghanistan have responded that these were the best gifts they've ever received there.

I suppose everyone finds the trebuchet design that best their grip and style. For me, this is extremely easy to shoot, and now band replacement has become a matter of owning a phillips head screwdriver, and perhaps a pair of pliers to help keep the flip clip oriented properly when tightening.

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/9333-mcl-scout/

(Flip clips not used here.)


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

The Scout is a very good slingshot. You won't go wrong. If you miss it's not the slingshot.

BTW, there are a lot of ways to become a good shooter. I have always switched up slingshots, loads and distances. I never stuck with the same slingshot until recently. The end result is that I can pick up just about any slingshot, with about any ammo and after a shot or two to range it, I can do pretty well. The only real trick is to shoot a lot.

winnie


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep, what Winnie said....

Shoot what you enjoy and have fun. For the most part, slingshot shooting is intimately personal, and if you enjoy shooting lots of different slingshot and bands and ammo... Go for it, so long as it is fun.

If you are after top accuracy, stick with a consistent setup... whichever setup is best for you. Personally, I would advise good quality bands and pouch on a tree fork you make yourself for an initiation. If you have come this far, you already really want to enjoy the fun of slingshots and are very likely hooked. You are lucky to live in the UK, there is a thriving and fun loving community of slingshot enthusiasts in your country!

Don't be suprpised if your inclinations changes day to day. Be ready to try something new. Don't get too caught up in what you can actually do vs. what is possible. Oh yeah, make sure you are having fun....while 'having fun'.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Sharpshooter II said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Flippingout Scout slingshot and wondered if anyone has tried them and if you could tell me a bit about them it would also be my first flippin out slingshot i own


I got mine literally last Friday. Can't recommend it enough. It shoots brilliant and the flip clips work perfect. I believe postage to the UK was around $15 and it took pretty much bang on 2 weeks. Simple shot send tracking info so you can keep an eye on it. It does actually track it all the way to the UK too as mine says delivered now. Pretty impressive as I don't know of any US sites which offer that kind of tracking. I've been shooting it every day since I got it and I'm loving it. I also believe it has helped my aim to certain degree as I normally shoot hammer grip. With the scout however I'm shooting TTF, with a pinch grip and hold the scout to the side, gangsta style and my accuracy ain't bad considering. It feels very sturdy in the hand which adds to the stability of your aim.

Buy one, you know you'll end up doing it sooner or later!

Ben


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

The Scout was my first Slingshot and I still love to shoot with it! I would like to say thank you very much to Nathan for his great support about all my questions at this point! You´re a wonderful guy and I take off my hat to you!

Luke


----------



## kyogen (Oct 22, 2012)

its a well designed versatile slingshot.

not quite as strong as some, mine has some chips out of it on the ends of the forks from fork hits, this left some rather sharp edges, but a little tinkering made it safe again.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Scout rules. Probably the best non wrist braced commercial slingshot on the market today.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah I got a fork hit on mine the other day and it chipped it :-( still I read somewhere on this forum a good quote. "A slingshot isn't worn in until it gets a fork hit" or something along those lines. I don't mind it still shoots just fine and I've shot it a hell of a lot. I don't even know how it happened, I'm guessing the bands were slightly twisted or something. Obviously getting too excited!


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

I have shot one and it seemed like a well made slingshot built with nice material. Can't say that type of grip is my favorite but I think if you like that kind of handle it would be an ideal slingshot to have.


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

I know its bringing up an old post, but I have just ordered one from Bushcraftstore who partnered up with Flippinout. Paid a little extra for next day delivery and cant wait for it to arrive


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

xe0n said:


> I know its bringing up an old post, but I have just ordered one from Bushcraftstore who partnered up with Flippinout. Paid a little extra for next day delivery and cant wait for it to arrive


I ordered my second one from there xeon, they're pretty quick. Didn't get any email updates however maybe because I just paid through paypal.


----------

